# Intel HD Graphics 630



## svanimpe (Mar 16, 2017)

My system includes an Intel Core i5 7500 (Kaby Lake) CPU with Intel HD Graphics 630. Graphics performance under FreeBSD 11 is really bad (sluggish and visible issues like tearing). Is this a driver issue or can it be fixed with configuration? I'm running Xorg and Xfce with default configurations (using the intel driver).

I also tried Fedora 25 on the same system. I did not notice any issues there.


----------



## scottro (Mar 17, 2017)

It's a driver issue. The FreeBSD intel driver is well behind the Linux ones.

The only way I've gotten one working--an older one than yours, the Haswell 4000--is to use CURRENT, then use the drm-next kernel. I describe it briefly in a page I have about the yoga2 (though I'm not sure the links in the page are still the latest).  Anyway I describe using 12-CURRENT and the drm next at http://srobb.net/yoga2.html.  Just do a search for drm-next on the page.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2017)

svanimpe said:


> Graphics performance under FreeBSD 11 is really bad (sluggish and visible issues like tearing)


That's most likely the vesa(4) driver. It has no 2D or 3D acceleration so it's all software rendering.

Kaby Lake GPU is not supported. Not yet at least. There's work being done to update the various components to be able to support the newer GPUs.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Graphics


----------



## alfredoFALK (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi,
I have been trying freeBSD with this machine i5 7500:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Intel Kaby Lake Host Bridge (rev 05)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630 (rev 04)
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)
00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)
00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)
00:1d.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #10 (rev f1)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)
00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)
00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)
00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V (rev 31)
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
```
I tried 12-CURRENT as well as drm-next kernels and it does not work. My main issue was the HDMI sound does not work at all.
Video only worked with non-Intel drivers for Xorg. I used GUI like Mate and Gnome but no luck.
I shall just wait for freeBSD to catch up with Manjaro and other linuxes: very bad that a secure OS like freeBSD does not keep up with hardware.
I am now back on Linux on my home made PC.


----------



## HenryHu (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm using 12-CURRENT kernel with graphics/drm-next-kmod and HD 630 is supported. I cannot get the HDMI audio working, but this does not matter to me.
Just install a 12-CURRENT kernel and install graphics/drm-next-kmod from ports.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Dec 23, 2018)

HenryHu said:


> I'm using 12-CURRENT kernel with graphics/drm-next-kmod and HD 630 is supported. I cannot get the HDMI audio working, but this does not matter to me.
> Just install a 12-CURRENT kernel and install graphics/drm-next-kmod from ports.



Would that work fine for HD 620 aswell? 

Im looking for to run it on a Huawei Matebook X (hd620)


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 23, 2018)

Didn't notice this thread is a year old...

Running an HD630 and it is fine with the graphics/drm-kmod driver meta port. Running this on 12.0-RELEASE p1. I have an Intel i7-7700 Kaby Lake. Not a heavy gamer though: only run older (90's, early 2000's) games. Desktop performance is great.


----------



## k3y5 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Didn't notice this thread is a year old...
> 
> Running an HD630 and it is fine with the graphics/drm-kmod driver meta port. Running this on 12.0-RELEASE p1. I have an Intel i7-7700 Kaby Lake. Not a heavy gamer though: only run older (90's, early 2000's) games. Desktop performance is great.



Double Necropost: I've installed the drm-kmod package, and I've set the applicable i915.ko within my /etc/rc.conf. Yet, when I run X11 I'm getting the "intel driver not found," error. Any idea as to how I could debug this?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 3, 2020)

Are you sure your /etc/rc.conf is pointing to the correct module?
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
The drm-kmod module is different than the built in i915kms module and the path is different.
You can run `kldstat` to ensure the module is loading.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Sep 4, 2020)

Blah - I think I need to either pay better attention or rename my account to "necropostdude"  I really have to read dates before I answer a thread...


----------

